# Codebusters or Docucoders?



## keke74 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. Has anyone ever worked for Codebusters or Docucoders?


----------



## melandglenn (Jun 7, 2011)

*About docucoders...*

No I have never...are you working for them now?  What is it like? Any pointers to give??
Send me a reply via email feasterfamily2002@yahoo.com. Thanks!


----------

